
AMD Collaborates with Microsoft to Advance Open Source Cloud Hardware - keth
http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/amd-collaborates-with-microsoft-to-advance-open-source-cloud-hardware-2201579.htm
======
keth

      Microsoft's Project Olympus platform design to incorporate the upcoming high-performance "Naples" x86 server processor
    

On top of the nice features of Naples outlined by hn user "throwawayish" [0]
maybe also a response to Intel giving Google and Facebook a few months earlier
access to Skylake-E?

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13812406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13812406)

